# Speed Passion GT ESC



## racerj3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi there,

Does anyone know if the Speed Passion Gran Turismo ESC is any good? I've looked at the ads, and am familiar with its specs, so i was curious if anybody has used it yet. Thanks for any info!


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

Ive heard from a few people its awesome.... I'm going to pick one up


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah, talkin with team guys it's the best! infinately adjustable but user friendly at the same time. includes the interface used to change performance w/o need to hook to your pc:thumbsup:


----------



## racerj3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok cool, maybe I'll buy myself one now. Thanks!


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

man speedpassion needs to send me one on account of all the word of mouth advertising i'm doing for them lol


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

i have used the novak the LRP and now the speedpassion GT speedo!

the speedpassion is a complete animal! it even comes with a handheld programmer!

comes with a super cap and fan as well! THE MOST BANG FOR THE BUCK!

oh yeah and it is smoooooth and the adjustable timming is nice as well!

don't hesitate for a second


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

Who sells them?


----------



## racerj3 (Feb 25, 2008)

I've seen them at stormerhobbies.com


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

I got one and i will tell you it is the fastest one yet .I have had three gtb 4 cells blow up and also have a lrp witch i love untill i strapped in the sp car never had that much rip :woohoo:


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

Where did you get it? Stormers does not list it.



oldtimer said:


> I got one and i will tell you it is the fastest one yet .I have had three gtb 4 cells blow up and also have a lrp witch i love untill i strapped in the sp car never had that much rip :woohoo:


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

found one. thanks anyway


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

www.UltraLineMotorsports.com


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

thirdplace said:


> Where did you get it? Stormers does not list it.


 Got mine from rc maddness .com


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

Stormer has it on their home page... but heres a link to the ESC
https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=SPR98801

Oh I run one in my on road car and I like it. :thumbsup:


----------

